# My Haunt Video



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

*My Haunt Video - Lyon Hill 2008*

Here's a quick video I threw together for my home haunt. This is my second year so it's a bit modest, but as we all know these things grow over time. I made everything myself. Hope you enjoy it and I'd love to hear some opinions.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice. I really like your lights.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey, we all start out modestly and then get inspired and more ambitious with each passing year. That's part of what makes it so fun.

Fun video - I like those skellies.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice video! I like the green lighting, especially on the very creepy groundbreaker.:smileton:


----------



## bluebledthesea (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks everyone. The lighting is my favorite part too.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Thats pretty good for your second year. We all start somewhere and your on your way to being great! I love the glowing box best!


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

Good editing on the video!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Fantastic ground breaker!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

cool mossy breaker
nice lighting 
ground coffin looks cool with the fog


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work for a second year


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Very nice! Look forward to seeing what you add next year!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I liked every part of it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Let's see............

I loved your groundbreaker.
I loved loved your coffin with the lights and fog.
I loved loved loved the music in your vid.

What it pretty much comes down to.........

I loved it all! Great job for your second year!! I'm soo looking foward to what you have in store for next year!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice job


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Your yard isn't what I'd call modest but I think you are!

I love the fog-lit coffin and all the lighting.

Great vid!







Can't wait to see what you do next!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

bluebledthesea - do you have a video that is still viewable? Your video was removed do to a copyright claim.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Who would complain? Was there music in there that shouldn't be? That's the only reason I can think of. If so, what music? I would hate to use it and have my vids removed because of it. Maybe this is something we need to avoid?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

um the video isn't working anymore.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with Doc, who would complain? It's not like we are making money on this. Still would like to see the video even without sound.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I want to see the video but I really want to see the coffin.


----------

